# Customer Integration



## messmar (7. März 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,.

ich suche ein Tool oder besser gesagt eine open Source Software für Customer Integration wie z.B. das hier von airbnb: http://airbnb.io/projects/airflow/

Customer Integration ist damit hier gemeint, dass ich manchmal Daten von Kunden erhalte und diese Daten passen vom Schema her, Format und Codierung nicht zum einem System, dass ich verwenden für diese Quellen. D. h. ich muss diese Daten anhand eines Skripts z.B. (die Sprache ist hier relative egal), zu dem Format, das, so zusagen, mit meinen System kompatible ist etc.

Bei so einem OpenSource System oder einer Software, sollte es auch eine Graphische Interface geben, wo man
diese Statistiken z.B. für das Importieren, bearbeiten der Daten etc. vorhanden sein.

Das System sollte möglichst erweiterbar sein... ist ja auch dann selbstverständlich, weil es dann eine OpenSource.

Ich bin für jeden Tipp, Idee oder Link dankbar!

Danke und Grüße
Messmar


----------

